# Max brew for Kalita 185



## timb (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi All,

I currently brew 40g in a v60 02 with 666ml water.

I know most people seam to brew one cup but I would like to brew a couple, ideally mugs for me and my partners morning coffee.

What is the max brew you have managed with the Kalita 185?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

timb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I currently brew 40g in a v60 02 with 666ml water.
> 
> ...


 I have found 40g doses to be quite hit & miss. Whatever the brewer.

Why not buy another V60 & make 2x 20g brews?


----------



## timb (Jun 7, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I have found 40g doses to be quite hit & miss. Whatever the brewer.
> 
> Why not buy another V60 & make 2x 20g brews?


 Just more paper filters, more weighing, more faff.

Are consumer batch brewers any good?

Happy to spend the time when I have it but some mornings every second counts!


----------

